# Solved: Microphone playing live on speakers



## smis (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello, I'm trying to use my laptop microphone to play "live" into my speakers.

This way, I can use the microphone to make live presentation or for karaoke party.

Is there a direct way to do this?

Is this possible to play microphone live in W Mediaplayer?

Thanks


----------



## Wuzzin (Jun 16, 2005)

Check the Line-In box in Volume Control under Control Panel> Sounds and Audio Devices> Advanced Turn the sound up and you should get your mic thru your speakers.


----------



## smis (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Wuzzin. 

My problem is solved but it was not so simple. I did not have the microphone nether line in option in the advanced control. No way to adjust or disable microphone.

It appear that my Dell Vostro 1700 was locking this option to be accessed. The only way to fix it was to configure the registry. The information how-to-do-it is found on the Dell support forum. The way to fix it is different depending of the ordering date!:down:

If someone need the information to solve this, I can look in back for you
just give me the Dell model and ordering date.

I know other PC brand do the same to this control ( to avoid playback from speakers to mic).


----------

